# What would you do?



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

I lost my cockatiel a while ago and nows the time to get another, thing is ive found two and im not sure which to get (i dont want to get two at this time) the one is in a pet shop (well theres two i like but wouldnt mind either of them as they are very similar) they are around 6mnths old and i think they are pieds (mixture of yellow and grey in patches on body and wings) they arent hand reared and do move away from the cage in the shop when you go near it. The other one is from a breeder but she doesnt hand rear them or do anything with them, she said shes got a cinnamon pearl wing left who is around 12-13wks old she thinks its a a boy so ive read the boys lose their pearling after moulting so would he look just like a cinnamon then? The reason why im stuck with which to go for is because i really loved the ones in the shop they looked so pretty with their markings but not sure if they would be much harder to tame as they are now 6mnths? I do love the pearling on the pearls but if its a boy he will lose that but as he is younger at 12-13wks im assuming he may tame up easier? But then again hes in an aviary so probably has never been very close to people at all. Im soooo confused!!! The breeder did also say she would normally charge £25 for the pearl but as hes been flying around the aviary his tail looks tatty and has got a bit wet?? so he can go for £20?? Does that sound right? To me i cant really see why an aviary would cause a tatty tail but then again ive never had an aviary so wouldnt know. Sorry for the loooong post but im just a bit torn. BTW the shop ones are being sold for £38 each. Can i have some opinions please?!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

The pet shop price is what i paid for Lucky and she was not tame as i got her from a shop but i tamed her no problems, Buttercup and Taco they were aviary birds and i paid £20 each for them and they wasn't looking there best back then compared to now, which is im giving them baths and daily care. I have 2 pearl pied male and yes they are loosing their pearls but i still love them to bits.


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the reply. Your aviary birds would you say are harder to tame then? Can i ask how old were they all when you got them? Thanks!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think it doesn't really matter where you get them from its just spending your time taming them
Lucky, pet shop said she was about 12 weeks old when i got her said she was male lol
Cookie, breeder and tamed 9 weeks old 
Taco same breeder, not tame and he was 7 months old when i got him (5 weeks ago)
Buttercup same breeder, not tame and she is over 1 year old (5 weeks ago)


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

So what im thinking is right really then? That the age is probably more what would determine how long it will take to tame? What do you think would happen *IF* i were to get one of each? ie the one 12wk old from the breeder and the 6mnth old from the pet shop, would that make it harder or easier to tame them? Would they feel more comfortable still being around others of their own kind so it would make them more relaxed to tame or would it just make them bond together and want nothing at all to do with me? I ask a lot of questions i know!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Buttercup was a bit more harder as she was over 1 but she seems alright now
If you did get the 2 and start taming then i don't think you will loose the bond with them
i haven't lost any bond with mine, i think they will be happy with their own kind thats how i got my second tiel


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Im getting VERY tempted to get both now!! I can afford it and i wanted to evenyually get another anyway but i just wasnt sure if it would stop them both wanting to be with me if i got them together. Mmmmm some thinking to do now!! Im getting butterflies of excitement now!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol i say go for it and you can bond with them one at a time away from the other so no distractions 15 mins or more each time and with a trust exercise you can try http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q which i got results straight away.
I started to leave my hand in the cage 15 mins every hour untill they got used to my hand and when they are not scared i tried with the video


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

I think i might go for it!!! I will go and see them both and if they seem healthy it looks like im getting two babies!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay cant wait for the pics


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

I will without doubt be on tomorrow with pics!! Thanks for your help and the clip you gave was brilliant too.x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

bobbibird said:


> I will without doubt be on tomorrow with pics!! Thanks for your help and the clip you gave was brilliant too.x


Lol you getting them tomorrow ha ha that was quick lol guess you want them real bad ha ha


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea gotta get them quick coz ive caught my hubby in a good mood so gotta get them before he changes his mind lol!!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL know what you mean there! i have 2, dally and tsuka. dally was 8 weeks when i got her from her breeder. she was handfed. tsuka was never handled before we got him at 5 months old and was parent raised. hes just as tame as dally now  and hes a year old now. so, yes, its a lot harder than acquiring a handfed bird but its well worth it in the end


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yea i agree lol i took me ages to convice my bf getting another one after i got taco as the breeder was giving an all white one away but then when he agreed it had gone, so a few days later i got buttercup


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm feeling all excited for you bobbibird! 

I suggest you don't go shopping with IPerry, as I think you would both return home with more than 2 new birds each LOL


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Chez said:


> I'm feeling all excited for you bobbibird!
> 
> I suggest you don't go shopping with IPerry, as I think you would both return home with more than 2 new birds each LOL


Lol yea i come back with loads which i will have to hide them from my bf ha ha
hmmm good idea


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL :rofl:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What I would do when you get both of them ::hint hint:: is quarantine them in separate rooms (because they came from different places) this way you could spend one on one time with each of them and do the trust exercises. Then once you introduce them to each other they know and trust you and their bond will be with you first.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol hint hint :lol: making me want another one lol


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Well i have...............................ONE new baby!!! We went and got the lovely looking one from the pet shop but i was a bit dissapointed to be told that they were actually 10mnths old. Im told its a girl and i assume they know because of the age they are. She is so pretty so ive taken the chance on her and hoping i can still tame her up. We did go and see the other one who was a pearl cinnamon boy 13wks old but i have to say i was a bit dissapointed as he didnt seem in great condition, his tail feathers werent just a little ruffled and scruffy id say they were literally all screwed up and seemed damp and had poo on them and he had one toenail missing and he had poo on his head and beak too so even though i could see he could be nice looking i dont really think its right to pay for a bird who isnt really been brought up cared for if you see what i mean. I didnt even get to see the aviary he came from as she brought him up to the house in a small cage. So for now we just have this gorgeous girl who i have tried taking pictures of but at the moment she keeps moving away so all im left with is a big blur!! As soon as i get a good one i will put it up. I think shes some sort of pied. She has yellow running from her crest down her back and shes got yellow under her neck and yellow in her tail feathers, the rest is grey. Shes got a bit of grey going on her crest too and shes got a kind of grey stripe running up one side of her head so it that classed as a dirty pied? Shes got quite a lot of grey on her face. She is beautifull


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i cant wait for photos!!!! she sounds gorgeous!


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok got a few okish ones..........

Shes in the travel cage here by the way


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes so pretty! definately a pied, youre right about the dirty faced thing too! love how one wing is all yellow and the other is grey!!!

whats her name?


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Im not sure on names yet weve had a few names suggested....my daughter wants to call her Beauty because shes just seen black beauty for the first time and shes in love with it  shes also suggested Daisy and Pretty, i like names like Dylis too. I did think of Angel too and funnily enough my daughters just suggested that even though i didnt mention it when i thought of it earlier!!! Im not sure yet. I have to say i love her dirty face lol!!! I will try and get a pic of her stripe on her head when shes a bit calmer- i love it!! She is at the moment on the floor of the cage screaming every now and then!!


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Please I beg you trash that round cage and get a regular type cage. I looked at this picture and feel like crying seeing her is such a horrible cage. Round cages are such a no no for any type of bird. Was the other cocaktiel in the pet shop still there? If so it would be nice to go back and get that one, she would really appreciate the companion ship of another cockatiel, definately not in that cage though, there is barely room for her to strech her wings.


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

As i said in my post she is in a travel cage- its not meant to be big.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

So this round cage is just for travelling then? What's her main cage like?

Been having a look around for links to explain why round cages are a no no, this is a good artcle on helping choose the right cage. The main reasons for avoiding round cages are lack of space, can send the bird mad (if you've ever been in a round room it is very disorientating) ans the lack of security, no corner to rest in.

http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww70eii.htm

http://birds.about.com/od/birdcages/f/roundcages.htm


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes its for travelling and we cover it too. The cage she is in to live in is much bigger and on a stand, its big enough for a parrot. I would never buy a round cage for her to live in.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats good. travelling in a round cage is fine.

and as for companionship... so long as you give her lots of attention she'll be fine. many people on this forum have one tiel and theyre fine. they can be just as happy with you as they would be with a companion bird so long as you give them the same attention theyd get from a bird friend.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is really pretty


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you  we have decided to name her Angel  lets hope she lives up to her name lol!! It was too much of a coincidence that me and my daughter both thought of Angel so it was decided.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

it suits her! shes so pretty


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Angel is so adoarable and what a lovely dirty face ha ha


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Haha!! Ive been waiting for you to see her, shes lovely isnt she  She has surprised me so far because she has been checking out her new toys and banging the s*** out of a bell!!! Shes been whistling too and eating millet.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

whistling?
you may have a boy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats real good progress on her first day home, mine wouldn't touch anything for days


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i cant see but are the grey feathers in the wings solid?


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

I know im so surprised shes moving at all!! But shes preening (think thats the word!!) and moving about little bits. Ive been putting my hand in the cage and she just watches and as long as i dont move my hand more than a wiggle of the finger shes fine. When i say whistling its more a scream whistle and she did it more when i played a clip from here of someone elses tiel whistling.


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

What do you mean by solid do you mean no other colours?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no spots. do her feathers have spots (look especially at the two closest to the body, the grey ones--if they have spots then the pied is a girl, if not a boy)

go to breeding and mutations and go to the sticky "wing spot sexing" itll have more info


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well ain't she a beauty! I love her coloring and her name!


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

Ive tried to have a look but its difficult atm, i *think* on one wing it looks like there is spots right to the body but it was like a second i got to look but when i looked on the other wing it looked like the ones closest the body were pure grey? Oh well when shes more settled i hope to get a better look. Thanks for telling me this though!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

your welcome. pieds are hard to tell but srtiels figured out a way to tell pretty good


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are selling this birdie. I know a lot of people who's asthma is made worse by tiels. 
S/he is really pretty, I would take her if Gloucester wasn't so far away


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol the birds not being sold  bobbibird just bought him/her! lol


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

It seems my pics have been stolen!! Didnt realise that could be done. Im removing the other pics for a while.


----------



## helenut (Feb 8, 2011)

That's so weird! Was the same pic and from the same place so I assumed it was you, sorry! The pic on the sale post has gone now, weird!


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

I messaged them and told them it was my pic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Glad to hear its off now.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol fancy stealing some pics, what are people like


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Some people will do anything to get money!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hate when they use photos from other sources on stuff like kijiji and such.....


----------



## bobbibird (Jan 6, 2010)

I didnt even realise you could use other peoples pictures lol!!! Dont understand why anyone would want to??


----------

